# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Boląca narośl na nodze

## Nie zarejestrowany

Około dwa miesiące temu na stopie pojawił się jeden pęcherzyk, który przeobraził się aż   w 4! Gdy chodzę niekiedy odczuwam potworny ból. Jak pozbyć się tych pęcherzyków? Przesyłam poniżej zdjęcia:
somt5k.jpg
esqell.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To mi wygląda na zwykły odcisk od butów. Ja mam tak często, chodzę do kosmetyczki i ona robi mi porządek ze stopami.
Możesz to jeszcze skonsultować z dermatologiem.

----------


## pani marusia

Na 99% to odciski. Możesz spróbować samemu je usunąć (nie wycinać, broń Boże!). Kup w aptece płyn Acerin, stosowanie wg załączonej ulotki.
Mi też kiedyś zrobił się odcisk na stopie, kilka miesięcy próbowałam z nim walczyć, ale dopiero Acerin załatwił sprawę raz na zawsze.

----------

